# Beautiful Simplicity Snowbuster 524 on eBay -- Manitowoc, Wisconsin



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Worth a visit just to save the photos of this beaut !


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty darn clean!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That is a beauty, even all the decals are in great shape


----------

